# It's November, what cigars are you smoking?



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I had a Montecristo Media Noche #2 (Torpedo) before went to bed this morning, around 5 am.

Hey, that's what I call "morning smoke." :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill aged 3+ years in my humidor.

Medium strength, creamy, and sweet, with hint of coffee.

Plus, the weather in NYC is about 65. A perfect afternoon for a perfect cigar.


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I started out the month with a couple of el cheapos, leaving myself plenty of room for upward mobility as the month progresses. I started with a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet #4 (petite corona), which cost me a buck ($5 for a fiver), and followed that with a Gran Habano Connecticut #1 rothschild, which cost me $1.67 as part of a sampler.

Both were just ok, yard gar types of sticks, but I didn't really have high expectations, so I wasn't disappointed. The Gran Habano was a little better, producing nice amounts of smoke, while I had to double draw the Sol Cubano. Both were mild in flavor, but not particularly good flavor. The Sol Cubano had kind of a dry tobacco flavor, is the best I can describe it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

First cigar of the month is a Rocky Patel Renaissance. It has a Corojo wrapped and Nicaraguan binder and filler. So far pretty damn good. Awesome draw, awesome burn and awesome flavor!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Don Pepin Garcia blue label.

Yum


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Fire .....Some great aromas and mild flavors....maybe a bit too mild. Not bad, it's part on my CBid 5er Mania.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

La Corona Anvers 1845 maddy. Can't remember where I picked them up, C-bid probbly. Nice strong smoke with hints of chocolate and earth. The wrapper is Ct broadleaf oscura, almost black, binder in Honduran, filler DR and Honduran. 
Very nice smoke that my cheap dutch ass smoked till my fingers burned!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Easing my way back in after being sick for so long. Smoked a CAO Brazilia, Lambada with my first experience of Tawny Port.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

First smoke of the month for me was a Cigar.com Brazilian Lancero (I think Riverdog hit me with it?) on the way in to work this evening. I don't smoke Lancero's as a general rule...no reason really, just haven't looked into them much. This was a great smoke and perfectly sized for my drive to/from work.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I had my first Nub this afternoon. It was a Habano, I think the 358 size. Really was pretty good. Not worth the crazy money they go for on cbid but still glad to have had one. Yesterday was a Padilla Obsidian.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Fired up a Partagas Spanish Rosado tonight. So far so good.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a El Rey del Mundo Olvidados Chateau E (Toro).

First one I smoked OTT didn't impress me at all, kinda bland.

With two months rest, it is a totally different animal. Creamy, smooth, even burn, with a hint of caramel sweetness after each puff.

I had the same exact experience with Montecristo Media Noche #2 (Torpedo).


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Still taking it easy on the throat.

Small but rather delishush - CAO Mx2 Dagger


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Small is good Darts. Just saw a hundred of the MX2 Daggers go for a good deal on a C-bid Quickie this week.... the day after I started working on a box lot. :roll: Ah well, we can't win them all. Where would we put them? (apologies to Steven Wright).

A nice small CAO Brazilia Carioca while working with the chainsaw on the disc course and a nice Camacho 1962 while sitting back and admiring my handiwork. 8)


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Just fired up an Indian Tabac Buffalo. Great morning smoke.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

For the past two mornings, it has been Perdomo Champagne. No more cbid for me until I have a box of these resting in my humidor. One of the few cigars that I enjoy right out of the box.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

My first cigar of November was this padilla 1948 7x48. I forgot about these at the bottom of the humidor.. I forgot what kind of wrapper this had,thought it was a conn..but looked it up and was a nic. corojo...Packed alot of spice and wood for first 3rd (no way a Conn.)Then mellowed out and was creamy with just a hint of spice...Seemed to finish just like it started.. Near perfect draw and burn.... :smoke: I'm glad i have 4 more


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just went through a Gran Habano Corojo, which I didn't care for at all, as evidenced by my lack of "nubbing", a Man O' War, which continue to get better and better the longer they age, and a Pepin Blue Label Fundadores, which is awesome.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Today was a








on my way home from Cincy

Now I am enjoying a









from someone who just bombed me.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I finished the day with a 5 Vegas Classic. I didn't like it as much as the Miami, but that's why they sell five packs right?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet that I got from Andy. I like these smokes, pretty tasty.

Thanks Andy!


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Had a Gurkha Beauty tonight. Very good cigar, IMO. Very even burn, perfect draw, firm ash, copious smoke, good flavor, medium body, very smooth, all the way down to the nub. A good hour of smoking pleasure, enjoying one of the last mild evenings we're likely to have here in Minnesota.

I got this as part of a Gurkha "Top Ten" sampler I got off of Cbid in September, and cost me $4.30. I would definitely consider buying more if I could find them for around that price.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

romeo and julieta #2 corona. i love them!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

La Aurora 1495 with coffee this morning
Montecristo Edmundo this afternoon
Pepin JJ Torp tonight.

Think I'd like to combine the first 3rd of the Pepin, the second 3rd of the 1495 and the final 3rd of the Monty for an ultimate smoke.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Another one tonight. Still good.
http://imageshack.us


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Since I don't have to go to work today, I am starting a bit early for my late night/early morning smoke. I maybe able to squeeze another one in.

5 Vegas Miami Torpedo. It's a full bodied, very flavorful and very nice smoke, with a sharp, even burn.

Make no mistake, I like every Pepin-made cigars I smoked thus far (with the possible exception of JJ Maduro), but, do I really have to kill my taste bud in order to enjoy his cigars? Some of his cigars irritate my throat so much that I have to take small puffs.

With his blending skill, I am sure Pepin can make some medium strength cigars and maintain their flavors and aroma.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Rocky Patel Decade on the patio yesterday aqfternoon. Mmmmm Mmmmm Good!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

VS Trip Corojo Churchill early afternoon and a Punch Rare Corojo post Sunday disc round late afternoon. Thanks OSB, a very nice stick. 8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

rocky patel conny. not a bad smoke, but i think i'll be moving away from my current conny phase and back into fuller smokes.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Stan, I thought for sure the Gran Habano corojo would fit your tastes, :dunno: But, hey we've all got our own palates and that keeps this fun, right?  

For breakfast, burned up a 5 Vegas Gold toro from Madmike's Mad Bomb - thanks Mike! I had sworn those off after a bad fiver but this one burned well and had a solid draw. For the afternoon/evening I had a El Mejor Emerald yesterday; was just ok. Or maybe it was the shitty taste of yet another terrible performance by my Browns :x I probably shouldn't take that out on the cigar though, huh?


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

I JUST GOT MY DON PEPIN GARCIA SAMPLER FROM CI!!!

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

AND MY BOX OF ARTURO FUENTE DOUBLE CHATEAU MADUROS FROM CI!!!

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

AND MY CREDIT CARD BILL FROM BANK OF AMERICA!!!

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Looks like I'll be smoking "Don Pepin Garcias" and "Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduros" this month.

:|


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

About to finish a Carlos Torano Nicaragua Selection Torpedo. It's a beautifully constructed cigar, mild-med bodied, with hints of nuts, coffee, and sweet.

With about 2 inches to go, I detect some bitterness, purged it twice, the bitterness subsided somewhat, but still lingering.

I am going to light up something else since I have another hour and 15 minutes before going to work.

A Rocky Patel Vintage 90 Churchill second from 07/06. I may not have time to finish the whole thing, but will do my best.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

riverdog said:


> VS Trip Corojo Churchill early afternoon and a Punch Rare Corojo post Sunday disc round late afternoon. Thanks OSB, a very nice stick. 8)


Yeah, those PRC's really improve with a year of humidor time on them. I had one Saturday on my way to a buddy's house, and it was ten times better than it was out of the box.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > VS Trip Corojo Churchill early afternoon and a Punch Rare Corojo post Sunday disc round late afternoon. Thanks OSB, a very nice stick. 8)
> ...


Yup, one of the things I learned from you via the Partagas Spanish Rosado...... you can't underestimate the importance of good humidor time. Thanks again my friend. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

During the weekend I had a La Gloria Cubana, La Aurora 1495, El Mejor Espresso and Gurkha NW. I got the El Mejor from jjmolleck, and it was a damn delightful smoke; it had strong hints of chocolate, burned evenly, produced volumnous smoke, and was smooth right down to the nub. I was really suprised to find how reasonably priced they are - I would/will put it in the humi right with others I have that are double the price. What a nice find/gift!!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoked a CAO Gold Perfecto this morning. Nice and smooth as always.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm smoking a Dona Flor Selecao from Nick while watching MNF. I'm about a half an inch into it, and so far it's pretty good.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a RP Factory 2nd Maddy. Good smoke for a second, and I picked up a fiver on auction for $10 so price was good too. I will look for these again!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

5 Vegas Miami, Churchill tonight. My favorite size of this line.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Partagás Série D No. 4 Habano

Very nice.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just sitting out on the stoop tonight after the football game trying my best to enjoy a RP Edge maddy. Sure am glad I have an outdoor heater, and,
by the by, am happier with my smokes since adjusting the humi to 65% instead of 70. Rocky does make a fine smoke!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a CI Anniversary. Pretty good smoke for the price. CI is running a special on this, $59.95 for a box of 20.

It started out with a blast of pepper, followed by a consistant nutty, creamy, coffee, and a hint of brownsuger sweetness.

Toward the end, with about 1.5-2 inches left, a bitterness appeared. I think the bitterness was due to the fact that the tobacco at the head was wet. This happened with the Carlos Torano Nicaraguan Selection Torpedo I smoked this afternoon.

I will try not to let the tobacco get wet the next time and see if it will make a difference.

Followed up with a Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon with some cognac instead of soup. Cigar wasn't wet, good flavor and aroma. 

It's now 4:56 am, Time to go to bed.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I went out to the Lion & Rose a great cigar friendly English Pub last night with some friends and smoked a few Nicaraguan puros.

First was a Cabaiguan Guapos - Man this was a barn yard smoke. I never tasted flavors like this in a cigar. I'll have to try it again before I decide if I like it.

Next was a Tatuaje Reserva J21 - this was a very tasty cigar. Again very different for me. Hay and grass and sweet spice notes. I liked this a lot.

Illusione #2 This was a very tasty cigar. 

I may smoke this tonight while listening to the election outcomes
La Riqueza #4


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice line up BigD.

I'm smoking a Pepin Vegas Cubanas during lunch today.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

As the weather gets cooler, I smoke less; maybe only one a day (if that.) Today, it was a Punch Gran Puro right out of the box.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin in my basement, smoking my last CAO America (from a gift set I'd bought a few months ago). Seemed somehow appropriate.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I fired up a La Aurora Leoninos Robusto when I got home. This cigar was sweet. I don't mean sweet as in really good but sweet as in sweet. Very nice smoke for after dinner.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Camacho Liberty for election day... this thing is tasty!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> I got the El Mejor from jjmolleck, and it was a damn delightful smoke; it had strong hints of chocolate, burned evenly, produced volumnous smoke, and was smooth right down to the nub. I was really suprised to find how reasonably priced they are - I would/will put it in the humi right with others I have that are double the price. What a nice find/gift!!


i forgot about those.... you helped me make up my mind for tonights selection....

glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had this little baby just a little while ago - what a super cigar, made even better by the buck-fifty price tag. It had just the right amount of spice (a little pepper?) and as the smoke progressed, it left a bit of a sweet (hard to describe) taste that was delicious. Plenty of flavor.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Just finishing a Black Pearl Rojo. Helps to get the bad political taste out of my mouth! 
:???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Smoking a La Aroma De Cuba that I got from Jax. I'm about an inch into it and so far it is pretty tasty.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

I like CRIDER decided on a CAO America Landmark tonight. Very fine smoke indeed! :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My camacho *liberty* went up in smoke tonight... kind of symbolic I think.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Anton said:


> Partagás Série D No. 4 Habano
> 
> Very nice.


Like this???

Tonight, it was a Legends Red.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I too smoked a CAO America Potomac. Seemed like the right smoke for the day. 

Also had a DPG Blue Label before work. Both very nice but the DPG had a very tight draw.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I saw Acesfull's post while at work, I was going to smoke a 2008 Liberty as well. After I got home, dig one out of the cooler, it was too moist, I had to leave it out for a couple of days before I can smoke it.

Trying to smoke a CAO America Monument from a humidor, same thing, too moist. Put it back.

I end up smoking a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro. It's been two hours, still has about 3 inches left. In between, I took a shower, came back and pick it up, it's still burning, talk about slow burning, and never goes out. :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Smoked a CAO Black VR robusto in the early evening. Finished the night smoking a Gran Habano Corojo #5 while watching the acceptance speech:



Of course, I wasn't actually allowed to smoke in the house - I had to stand on the side porch and watch through the door. But I managed to sneak in for a photo opp when Ohio's results were up  

Then I got yelled at to get out :bitchslap: . It was nice evening out and with kids in the house I don't mind that much. One of these days I'll get a smoking room... one of these days.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

olsaltybastard said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Partagás Série D No. 4 Habano
> ...


Yep. Great smoke.

I hope to get a few more someday


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sat in the lounge at the CI Superstore. Had a Tatuaje Havana IV and a 610 Green Oscuro (YUMMY).


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru (Purple) Presidente. To me, this thing is powerful. After a few puff, I am feeling a little dizzy. This is my second Chateau Gran Cru, last one was back in January.

It tastes good though, opening draw was peppery, coffee, and cinnamon with a hint of brown suger sweetness.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

slowburning said:


> Smoking a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru (Purple) Presidente. To me, this thing is powerful. After a few puff, I am feeling a little dizzy. This is my second Chateau Gran Cru, last one was back in January.
> 
> It tastes good though, opening draw was peppery, coffee, and cinnamon with a hint of brown suger sweetness.


I love these, still have like 10 from a box purchase, although I've never tasted pepper but the rest of those nuances I have experienced. More of a medium-full than a full to me though.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Another La Aurora 1495 during lunch today.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

A CAO gold maddy during a game of disc golf yesterday


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I love these, still have like 10 from a box purchase, although I've never tasted pepper but the rest of those nuances I have experienced. More of a medium-full than a full to me though.


Try one first thing in the morning before eating and you'll see what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I've done this several times :lol: but its usually when im on a long drive in the car.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

RP Sungrown at work last night on my break. Fired up a Perdomo Habano on the ride home.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Perdomo slow aged, lot no. 826. i'm getting to be a big perdomo fan


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

smoked a Camacho triple maduro tonight man what a great cigar enjoyed this down to the nub


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a El Aria Legend tonite, smoke was very good, kinda like an MX2, still not sure if I like the figurado shape though.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> Perdomo slow aged, lot no. 826. i'm getting to be a big perdomo fan


The best thing to do in this situation is to PM me your address.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

This tops all my other shitty phone pics BUT....

5 Vegas Classic on poker night. Schooled everybody again. 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a CAO Black Gothic (Torpedo). Very smooth and creamy.

Bahia Vintage 1998 Robusto will be next if time allows. 

I transfer the box of Bahia from cooler to humidor to make room for the box/tin of Montecristo Seven I received today.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> This tops all my other shitty phone pics BUT....
> 
> 5 Vegas Classic on poker night. Schooled everybody again. 8)


Great pic bro! I should be playing poker tonight with a couple friends, brought a Graycliff 1666 PGX, Don Pepin Blue Label Toro and a 601 Blue Box Pressed Maduro.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had another great night for sitting on the porch last night, and I brought an Alec Bradley Trilogy Ovation cameroon along  I love when you pick out a stogie that just perfectly matches what you were looking for :smoke:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm headed out to the country for a get together of 40 or so BBQ buddies. We meet every year in Cistern, Texas on a 50 acre homestead that belongs to one of our crew. Guys fly in from all over the country for this event. I'm packed and ready fire up the Monte Afique that I got from Ming yesterday for the ride. I have a fair selection of smokes for the weekend.  

You fellas have a great weekend! We'll catch up Sunday or Monday.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Just had a RP Cuban Blend Corojo.

Normally I really enjoy these, but today the draw was really tight. Smokable but tight.

I ended up giving up a bit early though.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Bahia Vintage 98 Robusto that I didn't have a chance to from last night.

Clean and crisp taste, very refreshing.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Right now, I'm toking on a Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown. I just lit it, so the flavors have not kicked in yet. About twenty minutes from now, I will be in cigar heaven.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Son of a Bee! Not the stick (compliments of jjmolleck) which was a real treat, but the first snow of the season in the valley, uh, sucks! Ah well, the cigar made it all better.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Just smoked a Tatuaje Havana in the Petite Corona size. One of the best smokes I've had in awhile. This blend is great in the PC.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a Punch Rare Corojo Magnum. This is my second one in two months.

Quiet frankly, I can't detect any distinguished flavor out of this stick, pretty much like the first one I smoke OTT, with the exception of better burn.

This box will take a long nap before I try another.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday was a Camacho Triple Maduro for breakfast! Thanks Kevin, I love these!!










Later on was an Alec Bradley Tempus

Definate box purchase worthy! It lives up to the hype its been getting

Later on that day was a La Riqueza courtesy of Dan from New Havana Cigars. Another very delicious smoke


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Yesterday was a Camacho Triple Maduro for breakfast! Thanks Kevin, I love these!!
> 
> Later on was an Alec Bradley Tempus
> Definate box purchase worthy! It lives up to the hype its been getting
> ...


Now that's a good cigar day!


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

I smoked my first Fuente Don Carlos yesterday! It was superb. It was a very mild, dignified, refined smoke. Not exactly "deeply complex", but spotlessly clean smoking. Perfect draw, perfect burn. It did have a "blemish" on the wrapper under the cigar band, but it never became an issue. Nubbed that sucker.

Then I smoked a big ass Ghurka something-or-another.

There are so many Ghurka variations, I can't keep 'em all straight.

Except the ones that are clearly banded / labeled, of course.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

First Cigar in over two weeks...

R & J Vintage nice medium smoke with a good draw...whew...it'a about time...


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just had my first of November. R and J Reserva Real Torpedo. Very good. Medium flavor and easy draw. Burned nice and slow. 1 hrs. 15 min. to smoke to nub.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

An Illusione cg4... pretty damn good smoke. going to have to explore this line.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a La Flor de Cano Corona. A fine and inexpensive smoke.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just put the torch to a 5 Vegas Gold No.1 before dinner. This is a really pleasing stick, with enough body to keep ya' interested. Cool size too.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

am taking a couple of days off. had some violent projectile vomiting two nights ago. (I know, thanks for sharing :smile: )


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> An Illusione cg4... pretty damn good smoke. going to have to explore this line.


just wanted to add this damn thing packs a punch.. very strong and not for the ones with a weak stomach.. that means you Andy


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a IT Super Fuerte Maddy tonite. Awesome smoke, great burn, good smoke volume, and great taste, hints of chocolate.


Aces............. is that the new CAO Blend Illusione?????????????



Steve


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Stevemal said:


> is that the new CAO Blend Illusione?


No, Illusione is a seperate manufacture all to itself, no affiliated with CAO.

Tom


----------



## Xypher07-cr (Nov 4, 2008)

Right now I'm smoking a CAO Cx2. I tried the Mx2 the other day and loved it. This is also amazing, but I think I prefered the Mx2 a little more, probably cuz it was a smoother milder smoke and I haven't developed my taste buds well enough yet. Could have been just a case of a worse than usual stick though. Both are finding there way into my top 5. Also tried a camacho triple maduro yesterday which was amazing as well as a gurkha grand reserve I believe (not really sure since the band doesn't say and I don't think I saved the reciept). Both were amazing smokes as well.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro Toro.

Sweet maduro wrapper with citrus and coffee flavors, and creamy, reminds me alot about the Signature line.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

this morning i smoked a piece of toast in the toaster. in the words of my 6 year old: "that wasn't spozed to happen!"


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I had a Don Lino Africa from a five pack I picked up a few weeks ago. I'm really not too sure what to think about it. It was heavy, had a nice shiny wrapper on it and it burned pretty well. The flavors really didn't excite me all that much. This one may show some great promise with some age on it because there was a lot of potential for good flavor. It just wasn't all that smooth; "edgy" is the term that comes to mind (I have no idea why.) It was pretty strong, but didn't leave me feeling satisfied afterwords. I will put these at the bottom of the humidor and check up on them every so often.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a Pinal Del Rio while watching the Bama v LSU game. This thing is phenominal!! Was given to me by Dan at newhavanacigars.com


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

*Finally*was able to get some time in to enjoy a stogie - RyJ Habana Reserve. I think these are now my "go-to"....just an overall great smoke.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I smoked a RP Cuban blend nick gave. This stick was really good thanks again nick


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Started with a Mi Barrio from E&O this afternoon. It's still only in the one size, a big-assed Double Corona. I only had the one before, so I thought I'd give it a go. Good flavour throughout, med-bodied. Took me, like, an hour and 20 minutes to smoke. Looking forward to the Robusto, which is the next size, I believe.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had another La Aurora 1495 today while working in the yard. Last 1/3 was really good.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm still on a puking virus hiatus


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I just finished a Punch Magnum. Always a great go to smoke.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Graycliff 1666 robusto today while hanging outside. Always a good smoke!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Smoking a Pinal Del Rio while watching the Bama v LSU game. This thing is phenominal!! Was given to me by Dan at newhavanacigars.com


I was wondering about those. I'm gonna order some samplers of the Oscuro and Sun Grown.

Smoking a DPG JJ Maduro tonight and had a Tatuaje Red Label earlier.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Kids are home for the weekend. No cigar in the morning as usual.

Attempting a suicide stunt now. Don't be alarm, it's only an attempt.

You see, I bought some Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 in Belicoso, Chcurchill, and Consul sizes about three and a half year ago. When I tried them, they floored me every time, even after a full meal.

Since then, I stop smoking them completely, I've sent most of them out to friends subsequently.

At 2:00 AM sharp, after my daughter went to sleep, I open a humidor trying to grab a cigar, and 2 of thse naked JdN Antaño 1970 Belicoso was calling me. Apparently, they are the remain of those purchases.

Dinner was 8 hours ago, mind you. What the hell, I grab one of these bad boys, brew a cup of green tea, with a bottle of prescription Tylenol 3 next to me, here we go.

Upon lighting, it is not as spicy and powerful as I remember, but my throat still can feel the strength of this smoke. I guess the 3+ years of aging only mellowed it a little, but I am really tyring to enjoy the flavor and aroma of this cigar. Wish me luck.

After an hour into this, with about 3 inches left, I could not deal with it and ditch it.

Light up a Por Larrañaga Cuban Grade Corona Gorda. Ah, this is what cigar should taste like.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin up at the fire station now with the boy doin some work on the pc up here, he's playin games on his Leapster, and I'm enjoying a Padilla Habano.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

PDGA tournie at Ramcat today. On call so I'm not playing, just spotting blind holes. Enjoyed a nice CAO Brazillia, a nice 601 courtesy of Aces (thanks Nick, nice little stick), and one of my favorites a 2nd of Edge Corojo in perfecto vitola. Damn these things are nice and the burn as always is impeccable. First ash beyond mid cigar. Incredible. 8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

can't go wrong with a Perdomo


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Weather is still fairly nice in CO which is strange this time of year, so I decided to get in some good ones while is still can. 

Had a Man Of War toro yesterday. That was one damn good cigar, but a little too big of a stogie for my liking. 
Today I'm enjoying my first Camacho Diploma. I'm in heaven! Thanks for the recommendation Aces!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a quick P1 this morning, then sat outside with a CAO Mx2 after watching the Bears lose (again). This one was much better than the last, especially after sitting in the humi for a bit. Will probably have something else tonight with two of my sons.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte on the ride home from work.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Big time with the last two rounds of the Yadkin Open pdga tournie today. Enjoyed the golf as well as a Brazilia.com, an RP Cuban Blend and a CAO Brazillia to round out the afternoon. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

fishr said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking a Pinal Del Rio while watching the Bama v LSU game. This thing is phenominal!! Was given to me by Dan at newhavanacigars.com
> ...


Smoking the Sun Grown right now. Pretty good but not as good as the Oscuro but still very solid smoke


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just stepped back inside after watching Sun. Night Football out on the deck. I put the torch to an AB Tempus, one son lit up a PAD 64, and the other a 5 Vegas Gold. A fine night was had by all.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Had a Pueblo Dominicano Serie II No. 1 earlier, flavor was solid, except it traveled/tunneled like DUI. :lol: 

Smoking a Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Due to some relatives going out of town, we had an early thanksgiving dinner yesterday. So, after stuffing myself I enjoyed a Esteban Carrera. Saturday was a Petrus Reposado, and Friday was a Nub Habano.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

fishr said:


> Smoking a DPG JJ Maduro tonight and had a Tatuaje Red Label earlier.


Great smokes! Had the same smokes this weekend. Throw in a 5 Vegas 'A' and a Camacho SLR Maduro as well.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

Went outside after the Giants - Eagles game and smoked me a H. Upmann "H-2000" (vintage 2000) cedar-aged Cameroon. What an extraordinary cigar. I've only seen them in samplers from Thompson. The H-2000 had FOUR CIGAR BANDS on it, two securing the cedar over-wrap (that had "H-2000" printed on it) then, underneath that, was a "Vintage 2000" band, and then the usual "H. Upmann 1844" band.

You know what, smoking cigars outside in the freezing cold kind of SUCKS.

I always enjoyed and looked forward to cold weather, but now, it's interfering with my cigar adoration, and I blame YOU GUYS.

DAMN YOU CIGAR REVIEW. :mad2:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Cusano Xclusivo Preferido Grande.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had 2 during SNF

pregame was DPG Series JJ

Halftime was Perdomo Golf Edition

and yes, smoking outside sucks.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Sunday was an awesome cigar day... drove three hours to chicago with my best friend brian. on the way there had a graycliff 1666, and a RP vin 1990 toro. while tailgaiting smoked a cohiba red dot (thanks aces)

after the game on the way home was a meal stop at chipotle, and topped it off with a olivia o maduro. if the bears won the game the day would have been prefect.



















this is me on the right and my buddy brian on the left....best guy ever


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Killer day. Never been to a pro game. Looks like a big time.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Killer day. Never been to a pro game. Looks like a big time.


oh you have no idea....it was awesome


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had an Oliva serie O Maddy for lunch.

tasted delish.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

jjmolleck said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Killer day. Never been to a pro game. Looks like a big time.
> ...


One of my sons went to a game last year, and had the time of his life. He has been a Bears fan since he was small, and I have for almost as long. It's one of the few sports franchises IMO that still does things, uh, the right way. We love 'em, win or lose!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking a Gurkha Park Avenue from Random with a mug of hot apple cider.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking an ELO3 from newhavanacigars.com its a house blend packed with ligero... VERY GOOD! and complex!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Smoked my first CI Legends Red Label that I got from Python (thanks). Smoked it to the nub and loved every second of it


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

La Aurora 1495 tonight.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

fishr said:


> La Aurora 1495 tonight.


That's one sweet and creamy cigar.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

This is mah second out of a 5'er and these are still wack. Although a minimal three weeks in the humi has evened out the burn a little.
Victor Sinclair - Vintage Select - Lonsdale

But i think i've come to the conclusion that if i paid for it. . . i will smoke it. Well, some of it.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Camacho Liberty 2008 that's been box-drying since last Tuesday night.

This cigar is excellent. Opening was a little spicy, then sweet, smooth creamy, and nutty with a lot of smoke, while it burns sharp and straight.

And it has strength too, a third into the cigar, I am feeling the effect. Mind you I just ate, along with a large bowl of soup.

I think this cigar has potential for long term aging. I will bury the rest of the box in one of the coolers and wait for a couple of years before try another one.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been out of town for a while but still managed to enjoy a nice R&J Reserva Real...










and a very tasty Rocky Patel Edge.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Whoa!!

An ICEMAN sighting!!!!

Nice to see you....

Oops, editing in a smoke to keep on topic.

Had a Man o War Torp on Friday, a Gran Habano 3 Siglos on Sat, and a nice RP Edge Sunday.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a La Aurora Robusto, a mild, sweet Cameroon flavor.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've got an Oliva 100 Anos for the ride home. Have had a totally shitty day at work today, so I can't friggin wait for that cigar!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Acesfull said:


>


Conan (O'Brien), is that you? How u doin'?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo after lunch.

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just lit up a Gran Habano 3 Siglo Fuma.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Finished at the clinic by noon, home to blow leaves off the drive before tonights rain and got a call from a friend for an impromptu late round of disc here at Ramcat. Burned a very nice Esteban Carerra Corojo during the round and a so, so Cohiba Pequeno post round. 8)


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sitting here reading thru the threads with a Punch Gran Puro (Pico Bonito) that is my preferred size. This baby is right up my alley, a truly delightful smoke in my book. Don't know if it was a gift from Acesfull or jjmolleck, but hot damn it's pretty perfect for this schoolteacher!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Iceman said:


> I have been out of town for a while but still managed to enjoy a nice R&J Reserva Real...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great couple of pics; I'm totally jealous dude - looks beautiful there.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Sitting here reading thru the threads with a Punch Gran Puro (Pico Bonito) that is my preferred size. This baby is right up my alley, a truly delightful smoke in my book. Don't know if it was a gift from Acesfull or jjmolleck, but hot damn it's pretty perfect for this schoolteacher!!


i think that might have come from me. i had a bad experience with punch, so it might have been a re-gift..... wether it be from me or nick....glad you liked it 8)


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Wrapping my four day weekend up with a RyJ Havana Reserve. Great smoke! Been a while since I lit up my first RyJ and this was a great way to get reacquainted.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga 'D' (Torpedo). This is supposedly the Rocky Patel Decade 2nd.

It has great flavor, easy draw, and nice even burn. For about $2.50 a cigar, it's the best bang for the buck, imho.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a CAO Brazillia dagger that Riverdog rocked me with on the way over to Bobbies last night. At Bob's I had a Gurkha Triple Ligero he gave me...Two delicious smokes from to awesome BOTL.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> Smoked a CAO Brazillia dagger that Riverdog rocked me with on the way over to Bobbies last night. At Bob's I had a Gurkha Triple Ligero he gave me...Two delicious smokes from to awesome BOTL.


Ju r velcom, wery much zo. 8)

Good start to a half day off with a Maroon Label Legend from OSB. Very tasty little chunk o tabacco. Thanks B. :!:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Ju r velcom, wery much zo. 8)
> Good start to a half day off with a Maroon Label Legend from OSB. Very tasty little chunk o tabacco. Thanks B. :!:


I'll be smoking that Liga A Natural you gave me on the way home!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Por Larranaga Mini Belicoso from Holt's back in 8/04. Aging has mellowed and smoothed out the spicy-ness in the cigar. Flavor is pretty much intact. 

It was my first major cigar order. Package included 50 Mini Belicoso (Sumatra wrapper), 50 Belicoso (Connecticut shade wrapper), and a beautiful 100-count humidor. Total cost $358 + $5 shipping.

The package, according to the advertising, was made in 1999 to celebrate the New Millennium.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I won a 5 pack of DP El Centurion about 6 week's ago and finally got around to smoking one today...Holy shit these thing's taste great! This is by far the best tasting DP cigar i have had to date... Now i still have'nt tried the my father line or the mi barrio yet, but i have tried just about all the other's.. This cigar kick's all of there ass,even the cuban classic which up till today was my favorite DP cigar... The band is really nice on these 2


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Those Centurion's sound awesome. They're on my radar.

Had a 5 Vegas, Gold today at lunch.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a 3 Siglos for lunch.

Was a little dried out because I had been neglecting my work humi, but still tasted great.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Dove into a Gurkha Grand Age perfecto tonight. Tasty little smoke.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I think the cigars i smoked tonight set the tone for my poker playing.

Padron Londres & 3 Siglos Fuma

Both Mediocre at best. blegh, couldnt finish either.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Perdomo ESV '91 Epicure Second (Toro). A nice, inexpensive, change of pace kinda smoke.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Finished up a good golf and cigar Wednesday afternoon with a nice CAO Italia torp from disc buddy Eddie and a very, very tasty DPG Serie JJ from Nick. That stick was aces Aces.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Finished up a good golf and cigar Wednesday afternoon with a nice CAO Italia torp from disc buddy Eddie and a very, very tasty DPG Serie JJ from Nick. That stick was aces Aces.


Only the best for my BOTL

Last night was an ELO3 from newhavanacigar.com damn good stick, oh and followed that with a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino from HR.. thanks bro I forgot how much I liked these


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that i am a complete DP whore..This guy can do no wrong!! :smoke: 




Puffed another perfect CC...yum!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a 5 Vegas Miami petite corona last night. It was pretty good flavor although I prefer a bigger ring gage :smoke: . But, given the weather lately I'd better get used to the smaller smokes or freeze :???:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a little CAO Criollo for lunch.

these definitely get better with age.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished up a Padron Delicias Natural, a solid smoke every time.

I have to leave early to attend a meeting, no time for a larger/longer cigar.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> followed that with a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino from HR.. thanks bro I forgot how much I liked these


HEY.

COOL.

NO WRAPPER PROBLEMS?

I myself am trying to decide what to smoke tonight at my Cigar Adoration Society Thursdays meeting. We're going to watch the Jets - Patriots game, drink BEER and smoke CIGARS. Not sure if I should bring one o' these giant Don Lino Africa Gran Victorias or a little pimply-ass Carlos Torano Virtuoso Forte.

I guess I COULD stink up my buddies house with the Don Lino. 

Can't be no worse than my FARTS, I reckon. :x


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Gurkha NW yesterday (excellent smoke) and an El Mejor Espresso today (nice smoke, but the rest need to sit for awhile in the humi).


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I usually only get to smoke on the weekends. Last weekend I had an REO, Camacho 1962, & Fonseca Vintage while at our deer camp In KY.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Horrible night. Bout to sit down and smoke a DPG Series JJ but realized I had nothing to drink. I set down my cigar and a gust of wind blew that fella 2 stories down to some rocks. Went to get it and the wrapper is damn near gone. What a night!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Started the night of studying and all that jazz with a Don Kiki? that my buddy so graciously gifted me. (My guess is some bundle el cheapo smoke...) Eh, it wasnt terrible.

Then i smoked a VS Primeros, and its a nice cigar. Mild, but still some flavor in this thing, and all at a nice price. This really reminds me of the Gurkha 1887 Expedition, but cheaper from Cbid. And i type this as ash fall in my crotch.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a CAO Gold Corona Gorda with over 2 years of humi time. Nice, even burn. Creamy, smooth with a hint of vanilla. Pairing with some Remy XO. Life is good.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Thursday afternoon, I just got back from a week in Wrightsville Beach NC. I was there for one of my brother's wedding.

Anyway, I got home and needed to go the grocery store... which of course means a trip to the cigar shop. The owner just got a box of Alec Bradley Tempus Magistri. This is a corojo wrapped cigar that only has 1000 boxes made each year that get signed by Alec Bradley. I got one from box 471. Incredible stogie.


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Iceman said:


> On Thursday afternoon, I just got back from a week in Wrightsville Beach NC. I was there for one of my brother's wedding.
> 
> Anyway, I got home and needed to go the grocery store... which of course means a trip to the cigar shop. The owner just got a box of Alec Bradley Tempus Magistri. This is a corojo wrapped cigar that only has 1000 boxes made each year that get signed by Alec Bradley. I got one from box 471. Incredible stogie.


Very nice Rick. Did you happen to pick me up one of those lighters. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

very jealous rick


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> very jealous rick


You haven't had any Tempus' yet?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had one but would like a whole box


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Had one but would like a whole box


Good point... :lol:


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, let's see.....at last nights Cigar Adoration Society meeting (after a dinner of elk stew) I smoked me a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Forte, then a CAO Criollo, then a Cohiba Robusto.

I actually liked the Virtuoso the best out of those three sticks. :shock:


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. That's alot of smoking in one night! I usually only get time to smoke on weekends. Last nigh though I had an Occidental Reserve Natural. It was a kinda cheapie from my local B & M. Nice and mellow and to my liking but half way thru started unraveling! The whole damn wrapper ended up on the floor before I finally gave up and threw it out.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

redskinsfan34 said:


> Occidental Reserve Natural


I HATE those Occidental cigars.

I got some of those in my nooby samplers from Thompson.

Lots of smoking? Yes, I guess it is.

Once that single malt scotch starts kicking in tho......

:dunno:


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah HR. it's actually not the first time it's happened to me. Like an idiot I keep trying them. The problem is the first one I ever had held up great.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just finished a El Rey del Mundo Conmemoracion Tubo that I received from JR yesterday.

It's an OK cigar in terms of flavor and burn. Perhaps I should have let them rest for a while before I try them, I was just a little impatient to try one OTT.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Fonseca Havana Selection

I think Nick gifted it to me. Good smoke.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

1st cigar of the day was a Tatuaje red label in PC size. This is the 3rd out of a 5 pack and I'm thinking about getting a box.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had this San Cristobal Guajiro today; I could tell it was gonna have a tight draw when I cut off the cap, and if you can tell, I did a second cut - to no avail. It actually smoked pretty decent (did I say it had a really tight draw?!) for the first 1/2, but just got tighter. Pretty disappointing for a ten dollar stick.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a RP Edge Lite on the deck this evening...


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Had this San Cristobal Guajiro today; I could tell it was gonna have a tight draw when I cut off the cap, and if you can tell, I did a second cut - to no avail. It actually smoked pretty decent (did I say it had a really tight draw?!) for the first 1/2, but just got tighter. Pretty disappointing for a ten dollar stick.


That's an instant toss in the grass for me. Nothing worse than a tight draw, just like there's nothing better than a tight... well, you know.

Smoking a Nub conny tonight. I think the Nubs are overrated. Charge you more $ for a stubby stogie. What's up with that?


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Been too cold to smoke outside last few days, not to mention full of rain, but tonite decided on a mild smoke. I smoked a Plascencia Organic. Not a bad smoke for a mild one, decent flavor.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Rocky Patel OSG.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nub Habano. I liked it even if it is stubby :cheeky:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Puros Indios. I'm down to my last one.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso. Flavor and aroma are intoxicating, no wrapper issue either. 

Only problem encounter so far is, it tunnels a little. I am going to see if it will correct itself.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Friday night had a Macanudo. Part of a 5 pack from JR. Slowburning and I must've ordered on the same day! Nice mellow smoke and unlike that Occidental P.O.S. held very nicely right down to a nub. Rained too hard last night to smoke :|


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

This CO weather is nuts! Snowed on Friday and damn near 60 today. Gotta love it! 

Since the weather is fairly nice, I lit up a 5 Vegas Miami torpedo. I love these!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Last night, my best friend hit me with a bunch of different Ghurkas, so last night I smoked a Ghurka Doble Maddy and he smoked a Alec Bradley Retreat. I liked the Doble Maddy, very similar but not better than a CAO Mx2. My buddy said he didn't care for the Retreat, as it was too mild.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Broke away this afternoon to enjoy a RyJ Habano Reserve.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Went from watching some WPT to playing some poker last night. Smoked a Cuba Libre in the garage while doing so. Very delicious cigar that produced tons of smoke - very earthy, a little woody, and spicy. Man, this thing was good!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Griffin's Fuerte yesterday. It is my #2 all time favorite smoke & this one did NOT disappoint!! Thanks again Jimmy!!! :beerchug:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> Broke away this afternoon to enjoy a RyJ Habano Reserve.


+1... gotta love that cigar.

tonight- 5 Vegas Serie A. A consistent smoke with a great flavor that always gets a solid B in my opinion.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a Man of War, followed by a Gran Habano 3 Siglos.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good, cold, windy day of golf and cigars - Super Premium Second to start the day with coffee (thanks for turning me on to these OSB), a Sol Cubano Corojo Reserve torp, and finished with a SolCubano Cuban Cabinet church. Very good day. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just sat down in my basement with a RP Edge Corojo.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just lit a Macanudo Vintage 2000 No. VIII (Robusto), as I am trying to see if I should jump in on the JR's Dutch Auction for a box of No. 1 (Churchill).

Initial flavor is good, with a flavor like little roasted almond, and a hint of sweetness after each puff, a mild cigar it's known for.


Ok, just finished, it took over an hour. It was good to excellent, with good flavor and even burn, very consistant.

I think I will pass on the JR deal. As of now, it's about $150 for a box of 20 Churchills in glass tubes. Not a bad deal, these normally retail for about $270.

If these were packaged in 10-count boxes like the Griffin's Special Editions, I would get some.

Maybe it's time to re-visit CI's Joe Cigar Deal-10 Camacho Corojo Limited 8/22 for $39.99 with free shipping. :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a Camacho Triple Maddy over the weekend that Bobby gave me...It was absolutely delicious!! Now I need a box of them....Thanks a lot Bobby


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

I attempted to smoke a La Perla Black Pearl Morado out on the screenporch of my hunting cabin on Saturday and the damn thing fell apart. Seems you just can't smoke those delicate wrapper cigars out in the cold (30s). Really peed me off because I had only brought two cigars with me, and wanted to save the second one for the Packer game.

Sunday, I smoked (indoors) a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend (one of the warheads from the Antonic Bomb I got dropped on my ass). Nice smoke. Probably my #2 favorite out of all the Rockys I've smoked so far (still liked the RP Sungrown better). Good solid construction. Perfect draw and perfect burn. One tough-ass wrapper on that son-of-a-gun (or else my cutter is getting dull).

Thanks again Anton.

(Sure is nice to have a hunting cabin you can stink up with your cigars and nobody GAFF.)


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Was at a wedding this weekend. The Father-of-the-Bride bought 2 boxes of Gurkha Black Dragon Gran Especials (8.5"). This thing is a beast of a cigar, but very smooth with a great draw and even burn. I was doing the wedding video as a favor, and even when I walked away from this cigar for 5-7 minutes at a clip, it stayed lit.

It was awesome to smoke a cigar at a wedding! The reception was held at a social club, which had bar next to the hall. You could smoke in the bar area all night long. And this Gurkha took that long to smoke!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking a DPG Series JJ Maddy right now. This is one great smoke! I am steadily becoming a DPG fan.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am about to finish a Graycliff 1666 from CBid.

A very good maduro.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I prefer the Champagne, but this was decent.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tater said:


> Smoking a DPG Series JJ Maddy right now. This is one great smoke! I am steadily becoming a DPG fan.


How can you not be a fan?


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Padron churchill. Muy bueno!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Padilla Hybrid. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked my brains out this week... lets see if i can recall

CAO 65th (thanks Didier)
Padron 64 Maddy (thanks Michelle if you see this)
Some Montecristo from some island south of miami (thanks cman)
Camacho ***** (Thanks JT!)
Alec Bradley Tempus Figurado from Smokers Den
crap I cant remember what all I smoke all I know as they were all top notch and very delicious!

Anyways, going back to another CAO 65th from Didier (part of my bday bomb) actually like these for a mild cigar


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

This is me trying to do homework in the garage. :roll: 
Slow Aged 826 from Anton - Thanks!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Griffins 2006 Special Edition XXII, a Perfecto.

Man, this thing has some kicks and spicy,  totally not expected from a Zino Davidoff family of products. I don't think a cup of green tea is going to help, so I pour myself some cognac to balance this baby out a little :lol: .

Did some digging, this is a medium strength cigar. No wonder the kicks.

So far, burn is perfect, flavor is good.

At one-third, it's smoothing out a little. Flavors include roasted nuts, woody or is it woodsy, or cedary, and creamy.

At half point, the flavor remains nutty, with a hint of faint sweet in the back of my tongue.

At two-third, the spicy subsided a little, and the strenth returned. I feel a little light-headed.

Man, this baby's got power.  It produces a lot of smoke, very consistant, nutty, cedary, with some sweetness. Definitely a good cigar after a hearty meal, like surf and turf.

Construction was excellent, no visible vein on wrapper, easy draw. Perfect burn throughout. A solid A for this cigar.

Note to self: Never ever smoke this baby on empty stomach again.

After I finished this stick, I ran a search, Whitefish was the only one posted a review of this cigar here:

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... t=griffins


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

dartstothesea said:


> This is me trying to do homework in the garage. :roll:
> Slow Aged 826 from Anton - Thanks!


I hope you liked it. I think they are great smokes for the money.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I stopped by the cigar shop on the way home last night and had an awesome Casa Torano Toro. Still one of the best milder cigars out there. They have it all... Taste, Draw, and Price.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking an Onyx Reserve. Not a bad little cigar.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a CAO Criollo for a mid morning snack.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Had another Perdomo Lot 23 last night. I added it to my top 5. It's just right!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Anton said:


> I hope you liked it. I think they are great smokes for the money.


Definitely! I was expecting a milder smoke by the looks of the wrapper, but i liked the more medium body of this one.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Haven't posted in this for a while so thought I'd do some catch-up.
Last Thursday night we took the kids to my Alma Mater the Akron U. Zips football game. It was the last game at the Rubber Bowl which had been their home for over 65 years and a place my Dad & I visited many times in my youth. Pretty nostalgic for me and tailgating with my wife and kids was a blast. I smoked a Perdomo Reserve Golf during the pre-game:









Saturday was my birthday and a wedding for a good friend so we dumped the kids off with the grandparents around noon and I got to enjoy a Perdomo Lot 23 Natty while hanging with Rachael. Following the wedding reception (and many Buds and Jagermeister shots :martini: ) I enjoyed an Oliva Serie V:








Man was that a great tasting cigar. Even after all the booze it was full of flavor! Perfect burn, great draw; solid A in my book :smoke:

Since then the weather has turned to shit and just today got to enjoy my first stogie since Saturday. It was a Cuba Libre which was an OK smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking his maddy brother.. review to follow


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had an Indian Tobac Maddy down in the basement a bit ago while cleanin up.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Smoked a 5Vegas Gold tonight, but i didnt care for it too much.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> Smoked a 5Vegas Gold tonight, but i didnt care for it too much.


Hey Darts. Is the Gold pretty mild?


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

redskinsfan34 said:


> dartstothesea said:
> 
> 
> > Smoked a 5Vegas Gold tonight, but i didnt care for it too much.
> ...


Yes, very mild. I dont know what it is though, i just didnt really like it. Maybe it was the size, i was smoking the petite corona... Or the fact that i've been on a string of Connecticut wrappers, and they might all be running together.

Anybody got suggestions on a really gooooood maduro that should be widely available in most any b&m? I have poker night tomorrow and i need a nice SEA-gar!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


> Anybody got suggestions on a really gooooood maduro that should be widely available in most any b&m? I have poker night tomorrow and i need a nice SEA-gar!


For a little pricey one, try Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, or a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro on a more economical side.

I like them both.

No cigar this morning.

Currently smoking a cigar call OneOff Perfecto. Mild, clean, sweet taste.

I don't know much about this cigar, a friend sent me a couple, this is my last one, and I am too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was very cold here yesterday, so when I got home from work I grabbed a CAO Brazilia Toro and enjoyed it in the hot tub. Very relaxing way to smoke when the temps are cold... 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Rocky Patel OSG, a good, reliable everyday smoke.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Having a cup of coffee and smoking a Torano Reserva Decadencia from Papa Herf.
A pretty nice early day smoke.

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Iceman said:


> ....in the hot tub. Very relaxing way to smoke when the temps are cold... 8)


I will be doing alot of that in the next few days


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

It suddenly occurred to me that I might need a hot tub. I never especially felt a need for one before, but if I can smoke cigars outside in cold weather, hmmm...

It's been pretty cold around here, so I haven't had a cigar since sitting around the campfire at deer hunting camp a week and a half ago. I had a 5 Vegas weekend: Gold, Classic, and Series A. The Gold and Classic were both noticeably better than when I first got them a couple of months ago, having lost the harshness that I detected when I first tried them. The Series A was pretty good right off the bat, and was again.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had similar experiences with the 5 Vegas line. A couple of months in the humi seems to do em pretty good. They go from mediocre to mildly stellar


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think they've quite reached the "mildly stellar" stage quite yet. Maybe in a few more months. Right now, I'd say "pretty good", which is better than the "mediocre" I would have given them a couple of months ago.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Old stand-by today. RyJ 1875 Churchill. I can always be sure what I'm gonna get when I lite a RyJ up. Smooth, nutty, creamy goodness and a perfect burn and draw. My 1st love.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

slowburning said:


> dartstothesea said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got suggestions on a really gooooood maduro that should be widely available in most any b&m? I have poker night tomorrow and i need a nice SEA-gar!
> ...


+1 on the 1990 and the Super Fuerte, both excellent smokes. R&J Reserve Maduro and CAO MX2 both excellent as well!

Last night I had a RP Edge Maddy, God being sick sucked, I forgot how much I love that Cigar! Tonight tried a smoke recommended by the humi caretaker at my B&M, it was a JFR Maddy. Not a bad smoke, a cross between a MX2 and an Edge. Burn was a bit off but it was very windy tonite so that might have caused that. But the caretaker is 3 for 3 so far!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked a really nice DPG vegas today..Good thing i can smoke inside,It's like 22 degrees out side right now....... :sad: Winter suck's..


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm about to smoke a Puros Indios Somethinos  that I got in a sampler from CI mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:
Needless to say I don't have very high hopes for this.......I'm scared


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Another successful poker night. . . accompanied with a Saint Luis Rey Maduro, pretty delicious and a nice change of pace.

As soon as i have the time im gonna swing across town to pick up some of those godly RP 1990s that you guys speak of as they dont carry the Super Fuertes.

hah, i got nothing by shitty phone pics.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

My buddy and neighbor is leaving town today (transferring duty stations) so we got together last night for a smoke. Despite the bitter cold I enjoyed a RyJ Maduro (Courtesy of Andy).....Freak'n love these sticks bro!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On the way home from work I stopped by the B&M for a very nice Casa Torano Toro. That cigar was so good I also smoked an Omar Ortez Robusto. Great fuller bodied all Nicaraguan cigar and a well kept secret.

Check them out sometime...

http://www.altadisusa.com/cigar/omarortez.asp


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Lunch on a snowy Thursday afternoon - Nestor Reserve Maduro:



Pretty tasty cigar


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Last night I smoked my first Rocky Patel Fusion that Python bombed me with. Man I wish I wouldn't have waited so long to try one. Awesome smoke  Looks like I found another cigar to stock up on now. Thanks Python


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Haven't been around for a few days as the laptop took a dump. Back up and running today with a real nice CAO Gold maddy. Just a damn nice smoke.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Right good day. Got a lot done at work. Had an unexpected call from friends down toward Asheville who were in town and had time to get in a quick round of disc at Ramcat. And to top it off burned at very tasty and very satisfying RP I-press from Nick. Quite a nice stick. Thansk again. Your Aces! 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Last night I smoked my first Rocky Patel Fusion that Python bombed me with. Man I wish I wouldn't have waited so long to try one. Awesome smoke  Looks like I found another cigar to stock up on now. Thanks Python


You can get these in Torpedo size for around $55/box from Cigarbid.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Haven't been around for a few days as the laptop took a dump. Back up and running today with a real nice CAO Gold maddy. Just a damn nice smoke.


I've got to try me one of those! I keep hearing here about how good they are. Not many milder smokes talked about here. I'm a newbie so that's what I like.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonite, smoked an Arturo Fuente 858 Maddy, this was a damn fine smoke, full of flavor! And under $5.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

redskinsfan34 said:


> I've got to try me one of those! I keep hearing here about how good they are. Not many milder smokes talked about here. I'm a newbie so that's what I like.


It is very fine mild Maduro, top notch!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

My first cigar in more than 36 hours:

A Peterson Gran Reserva Toro with over 2 years nap time in my humi. A terrific cameroon-wrapped cigar if you ask me. It's a shame it's no longer available. :sad:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Yet again I stopped by the B&M on the way home from work and enjoyed a FANTASTIC Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo Toro. Damn that baby was good !!!


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, after the sex, drinking, etc. Enjoying a nice Party Series 4. Got to love living in Germany. Bastards.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Last night I finally broke out a Gurkha Black Dragon that had been sitting in my humidor for a few months and I have to say I was disappointed. Generally I love Gurkhas, but this one seemed pretty bland. And the burn was terrible! Started canoeing almost immediately and never stopped, even after a few adjustments. I gave up about half-way through.

Oh well. Perhaps I'll have a La Aurora Preferido Maduro tonight to compensate... :smile:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Herzen said:


> Last night I finally broke out a Gurkha Black Dragon that had been sitting in my humidor for a few months and I have to say I was disappointed. Generally I love Gurkhas, but this one seemed pretty bland. And the burn was terrible! Started canoeing almost immediately and never stopped, even after a few adjustments. I gave up about half-way through.
> 
> Oh well. Perhaps I'll have a La Aurora Preferido Maduro tonight to compensate... :smile:


Attaboy........ get back on that horse.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

another after lunch CAO Criollo. Actually my last one, so I will need to find another small smoke for a quick lunch break.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

For my birthday today i went with a la aurora 1903 gold tube...What a great little cigar this is..very smooth...Thinking about lighting up a A.F, don carlos presidente...Hope it's good :smile:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> For my birthday today i went with a la aurora 1903 gold tube...What a great little cigar this is..very smooth...Thinking about lighting up a A.F, don carlos presidente...Hope it's good :smile:


Happy Birthday.

Smoking a Carlos Torano Signature Churchill. Excellent smoke.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gonzo!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a Perdomo Habana Corojo from OSB.

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking a 3 Siglos Fumas that I just got from CI. Glad I got these smokes! Delish!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Camacho Triple Maduro. Tons of smoke and packed with flavor. Just looking at the pic again is making me drool :lol:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Gumby said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro. Tons of smoke and packed with flavor. Just looking at the pic again is making me drool :lol:


I'm jealous you get to smoke that thing inside!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

redskinsfan34 said:


> wilsondude said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been around for a few days as the laptop took a dump. Back up and running today with a real nice CAO Gold maddy. Just a damn nice smoke.
> ...


If you are interested in the CAO Gold Maduro, check out today's Joe Cigar Daily Special on CI.

10 Toro for $29.95 with free shipping. :twisted:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro. Tons of smoke and packed with flavor. Just looking at the pic again is making me drool :lol:


Those are awesome cigars! Loaded with flavor but not a real skull crusher. That bad boy looks like about a 2 hour smoke... :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I took a Perdomo Habano Corojo, a Coors Light, and the Icelady out to the hot tub... 8)


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> Gumby said:
> 
> 
> > Camacho Triple Maduro. Tons of smoke and packed with flavor. Just looking at the pic again is making me drool :lol:
> ...


Im single so it has its advantages . It was a 2hr smoke too btw.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Serie V Maddy... watching OSU whoops up on Michigan... what a nice bday


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Gran Habano 3 Siglos from jjmolleck out on the porch w/ my favorite Evolution Pale Ale today. A really fine/enjoyable smoke; gonna get more of these! Thanks dude!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Honestly, I don't remember what all I had to smoke last night with my brotha's...but one I did have was from Robby. Robby gave me my first Comacho Triple Maduro. I've got to say, this was one dayum fine cigar that I smoked down til it was startin to remove fingerprints and lip-tissue :lol: This picture was about 10 minutes before I had to finally give up and set it down


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Worked my narrow ass off this afternoon hauling a heavy bench and table to a rock oucrop on the ridge with a kick ass view. Celebrated this evening watching the bottom lands light up after dark with a nice Cusano Habano LXI. Came in a bomb that for the life of me I can't attribute. Thanks you whoever it was. Went very well with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. 8)


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

With 90 day's of rest time these just get better...The V makes my top 5 for sure... :smoke:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Right now im working on an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend, and i made the mistake of cutting the tip rather than punching. The dang wrapper is falling apart on me.

Oops.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a PSD4. Burn, flavor, and taste were excellent.

It was a gift from a friend, so, technically, I didn't violate any law, since I didn't pay for it, and it's up in smoke, right? :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

One thing that's so great about us (patting self on back) is that we work hard, but like our pleasures. 

Today after church I'll prob light up a Greycliff 1666. Then I'll work on some honey-doo's around the house.


----------



## btglenn (Nov 22, 2008)

*Alec Bradley 1997 Harvest Selection*

I have been smoking an Alec Bradley 1997 Harvest Selection. I can't seem to find much on this cigar. This is a very nice cigar with some similar characteristics to the Tempus. Does anyone know some history on this cigar?


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Try cigarsinternational.com for regular retail, or you can go to cigarbid.com and bid on them.

Disclaimer: Cigarbid.com is very addictive. No entity, organization, or individual can be held responsible should one decides to venture that way.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like cigarsinternational.com is blowing these out cheap right now too: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prod ... -HSB&cat=3


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Partagas Series D #4 this afternoon.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Currently smoking a CAO Vision.. damn these are so good..









Had a Sol Cubano Artisan courtesy of Mark.. not bad for a Sol Cubano, thanks Mark


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Well last night I was at a party with a couple of friends, I think I smoked about three cigars. A Camacho 1962 and a 5 Vegas Miami bombed from Random and then a CAO Moontrance all three were excellent.


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Just had my first DPG, a Blue Label Invictos. Nice cigar, but I didn't really pick up the spice that people always talk about with regards to DPGs.

Is the Blue Label considered to be one of the milder DPGs?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a Gurkha G3 this afternoon.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Just in from the bench I hauled to a rock outcrop near the house yesterday. It has a big nightime view - lights, ridges all the way from here in Yadkin County to Statesville 30+ miles south of us. Seemed the perfect time to burn the Nepalese Warrior Nick bombed me with. My favorite Gurkha to date. Tasty tobacco stick it was. Thanks Nick. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hangin down in the basement enjoying a 5Vegas Torp from BigD right now. Damn nice stick, thanks again man!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a Vibe on the ride home from work.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Padron 5000 Maduro tonight. I need to get more of these.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked an Alec Bradley Tempus.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

That Christmas song is right when they say "the weather outside is frightful". Is is colder than a m'er f'er in CO tonight, but I'm sticking it out with a JdM Celebracion. This is one damn good smoke! Washing it down with a Guinness.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Well i smoked my first camacho tonight..(corojo)..I'm not really to impressed :sad: ..It had a few soft spot's and the foot was real spongy. Iguess i should have took more time at the b&m where i picked it up.. This stick burned really bad and went out once as well...



Notice the little bleach mark above the band...and here are some of the burn issue's  :???: 



And again :???: 



any suggestion's for a different camacho to try???


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's a shot of my youngest with an Alec Bradley Tempus this eve out on the stoop while watching SNF. I had one of the same - both were delightful sticks - super smooth, easy draw, tons of smoke. I'm sure I'll pick up more of these in the future, but don't know if I'd pay the $10.50 they were at Tinderbox.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

It's 3:53 am, I just lit a Cusano Corojo 97 Toro that's been in one of my humidors for over three years.

Initial taste note is good.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

It's 4:06 am and i just finished my paper. I thought i could fit a smoke in tonight, but my CAO Criollo small guy is going to have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> Well i smoked my first camacho tonight..(corojo)..I'm not really to impressed :sad: ..It had a few soft spot's and the foot was real spongy. Iguess i should have took more time at the b&m where i picked it up.. This stick burned really bad and went out once as well...


The corojo used to be my fav Camacho, the limited's not the regular one you smoked. But my current favs are the Camacho 10th anny followed closely behind the triple maduro. Had my first Camacho 10th anny last week while sittin in the hot tub. Both sticks are pretty pricey but thats all I seem to smoke as of late.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm going to my B&M thur. and he pretty much has the entire line,so i'll give them a try...Even though the corojo burned like shit all the way through it did give off some good flavor's...So thank's ace,I have my finger's crossed


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Bolivar Tubo No. 2. 

An excellent cigar. One of the best I ever had.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just punched a REO robusto for the drive home...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Smoking a Camacho Corojo right now.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished up another cubao #5...Yuuummmmmyyy. :smoke:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Enjoyed the Nepalese Warrior so much last night I had another tonight from a C-bid fiver.......... mmmmmmmmmmmm 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> Just finished up another cubao #5...Yuuummmmmyyy. :smoke:


Cubao's are nice.. I had my first one at the CR Herf

After playin some GOW2 with some fellow CR'ers decided to watch some MNF and smoke a nice RP Decade.. I think this is my favorite RP, 2nd Fav RP is probably the I-Press


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a fat/new(5X60?) RP Edge I got from my BM. Really fine; nice slow, even burn w/ that "Edge" taste that just does it for me.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a new liking to the criollo leaf. CAO small guy in the garage right now. I love the spice to these, and i'll take the peppery/leather tastes too!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


>


Is it me or is the cigar look scary?

Smoking a Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Summer 05 Junio. Nice flavor, but it travels like DUI.

It was store in a humidor with 64% humidity and 70 degree temperature, don't think it is too moist, maybe just a little underfilled.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> I have a new liking to the criollo leaf. CAO small guy in the garage right now. I love the spice to these, and i'll take the peppery/leather tastes too!


One of my favorites as well....... in all the vitola's I've had. Still think I like the small one best though. 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a H. Upmann 160th Anniversary Series Seleccion No. 3, a Toro, from 4/05.

Classic Cameroon taste, brown sugar sweetness, nutty, and creamy.

This, along with the H Upmann Vintage Cameroon line, IMHO, tend to loose their flavors and complexity over time, said about one to two years.

In other words, the Cameroon flavor and complexity are more apparent when new.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Started the weekend off on Saturday morning with a Leon Jimenes robusto while setting up the Smoker's Den in the garage for winter time.

Then, after watching the Buckeyes put a solid ass-whooping on the Woolybears I got drunk on some Captain Morgan's with Coke and smoked a Gurkha Triple Ligero:










It had a pretty tight draw and the wrapper didn't hold up very well but in my drunken state I didn't let that bother me :drinking: :smoke:

Last night I had another Gran Habano Corojo #5 Fumas and today at lunch smoked my first 5 Vegas Shorty. Shorty was great and I'll be getting more of these


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

riverdog said:


> dartstothesea said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new liking to the criollo leaf. CAO small guy in the garage right now. I love the spice to these, and i'll take the peppery/leather tastes too!
> ...


I've had this in a robusto size, and i agree with you. . . i think i liked this size better.

I remember a couple months ago i posted in here smoking a CAO Brazilia carioca and you said to try this one and an Italia, and i remember saying i didnt like them.

Point is, i noticed that my buds are changing and now i really like these and a more spicy/criollo leaf. And now i think im going to revisit the Italia!  If only the bigger sized singles were cheaper...


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Gran Habano #3 at lunch today, it was the first Gran Habano I've had. I have a #5 to try next. Gonna go put some bids on Siglo's now.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Fishr - I really like the #5 Corojo and the 3 Siglos. Also, try the Blue Label - I LOVE those sticks and though not as strong or spicy as the others they come at great prices.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool, I saw the Blue Labels but haven't heard much about them. I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree that the #5 Corojo is a great smoke.

I am just finishing up a Blue Label that I got from Gumby. It is pretty tasty.

Thanks Adam!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm finally getting over a nasty cold and cough that has left me cigar free for quite some time. Now that I am back in the game, I have been smoking the rest of the five packs that I purchased. La Aroma de Cuba; I'm gonna pass on this smoke. Not bad but the flavor profile is not really to my liking. Same with the Don Lino Africa; nice cigars, very heavy, but the flavor just doesn't grab me. Then again, you never know unless you try. 

I had an Exodus 1959 Silver the other day; WOW, these are really getting nice with some humidor time on them.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > dartstothesea said:
> ...


Yup, tastes will definitely evolve, have for me and do for most folks. That said I got a great deal on a brick Brazilia Carioca's and have burned my way through most of them and still love them and still love the Anaconda and Gol vitola's as well. I like the smaller Italias, Picolos I think, but that's a blend that I actually prefer in the larger sizes. I'm still kind of at the stage with cigars as I was 25 years ago moving to North Carolina and feeling like I needed to fish every mile of trout stream in the state. That doesn't look like it's gonna happen........ and with all the great sticks out there I'll just content myself with exploring as many of them as I can. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Started off the day with a CAO Gold Maduro thanks to Anton.. Very good maduro with lots of cinnamon

Then I enjoyed a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior










Enjoying another Oliva Serie "V" Maddy currently


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Then I enjoyed a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior


I think these are going to be a favorite for a long time. I didn't do any research on wrapper/binder/fill before firing up the first one you sent and doing my usual band removal put a small tear in the Cammie wrapper. Didn't booger it but took some TLC and my lord did it taste good. Had another last night and left all bands on until they had to be removed..... and they had to be. Nubbed Nepalese Warrior. Love 'em. 8)


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive been putting off smoking another one of these because i only had 3 left from a 5er from 6 week's ago,but i won another 5'er last night so what the hell i fired one up....these r so delicious...I'm going to break down and buy a box right after xmas...


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I am currently enjoying a VS Triple Corojo gifted from Whitefish while listening to the CD he put together.

Whitefish, who plays the "Chocolate On My Tongue" song? A pretty kick ass cd, kind of reminds me of Blind Melon a little.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

El Mejor Espresso - purty good. Needs more time in the humi.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Perdomo Reserve Sun Grown.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

After attending the funeral for my aunt, I went by the cigar shop and had a fantastic Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo. These have worked their way into my top five. Great cigar... :smoke:

I am a Perdomo pimp...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Iceman said:


> I am a Perdomo pimp...


ummmmmmm.......... I should have a few minutes free Friday evening, say 8:30ish, for tall, dark and leggy..... and tell her the strappy heels are a nice touch.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a La Cuna bin 85 on the way home and a Fonseca Habana Seleccion Cosacos that Lazylightning hit me with (Thanks Buddy ) both are absolutely awesome smokes that I will be seriously stocking up on after xmas.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

After lunch i fired up a tatuaje red ..


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Hoyo Dark Sumatra Media Noche.

A nice cigar with a cup of coffee before heading out to work.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Had a Romon Allones Special Selection (RASS) at lunch today.

Nice lineup of smokes Gonzo.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

fishr said:


> Had a Romon Allones Special Selection (RASS) at lunch today.
> 
> Nice lineup of smokes Gonzo.


Thank's fishr.....Don Pepin is the shiznit!!! :dude: :bowdown:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Iceman said:


> After attending the funeral for my aunt, I went by the cigar shop and had a fantastic Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo. These have worked their way into my top five. Great cigar... :smoke:


I have really been aching to try those. If you like 'em, lord only knows I'll be hooked in no time.

I had a Punch Gran Puro on the way to work today. This is definitely in my top 5 cigars. I really need to smoke more of these.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Right now I'm enjoying a Te-Amo World Selection Series that I got BONC'd with; this morning I put the torch to a CAO Brazilia with a cup of joe. Good day so far!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> I had a Punch Gran Puro on the way to work today. This is definitely in my top 5 cigars. I really need to smoke more of these.


Me too; just love 'em!!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

DPG JJ Maduro and watching the sun set.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Had a middlin' afternoon of chainsaw work with a nice Padron mini to top it off. Had my first disappointing VS tonight, a chisel Corojo, construction pretty much sucked and probably the most tastesless corojo I've had.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Met up with Andy tonight.. he obliterated me with my bday bomb. I'll post pics tomorrow. I enjoyed a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro. Andy smoked an Oliva "V" Maduro

I looooooved this Perdomo


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

VS Triple Corojo for poker night. Cheap, good smoke.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Had to take a nap after this one :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Had to take a nap after this one :lol:


I heard that's one powerful stick when age a few years. I have a few resting, not enough time in the humidor to smoke them yet.

I did, however, smoked two when they rested for 12 months and 18 months respectively. Good cigars, not enough to knock me out though. :lol:

I just lit a CAO 65th Anniversary Esen. This is my second one. I have not form an opinion on this stick yet.

It opens with a blast of spicy, along with some toasty flavor. For some strange reason, this stick makes me think that I am smoking a Perdomo ESV 91, due to their similar taste profiles.

Maybe Acesfull can offer his opinion.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

slowburning said:


> I just lit a CAO 65th Anniversary Esen. This is my second one. I have not form an opinion on this stick yet.
> 
> It opens with a blast of spicy, along with some toasty flavor. For some strange reason, this stick makes me think that I am smoking a Perdomo ESV 91, due to their similar taste profiles.
> 
> Maybe Acesfull can offer his opinion.


Sounds about right, pretty toasty with some pepper and I'd call it a mild stick. But its the only mild stick that I actually enjoy. Great construction on them too!

Smoking a RP I-Press while watching the Lions vs Titans


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

A little T-day poker action after a delicious lunch and dinner!
Started with an Indian Tabac Maduro and then ended with an Oliva Serie G
And this cameroon was soooo much better than the IT Cammy legend i had the other week.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a La Riqueza (from Tatuaje) to end the night. This is the 4th of a 5 pack, that has been resting for 3 months. I really expected to enjoy these but they're just boring. They have a slight bitter/charred taste and smell that hangs around through the entire stick.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I finished the night off with a Perdomo Habano Corojo robusto. A pleasant smoke with enough oomph to keep you interested all the way to the nub. Bit of a nicotine buzz after smoking that one.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a Greycliff G2 last night. Perfect draw and great on flavor.......


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Decided on the RP Edge last night and it was delicious. Good choice after Turkey Day!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Seeing how these 10th ann. have been getting some attention as of late,i decided to fire up the one i picked up about 6 week's ago...This is the criollo epicure 6x 54(toro).. Great construction,burn and the aroma was fantastic! Flavor was coffee with some spice and the last 3rd of this cigar was really creamy..Yummy... Must try another one soon.. :smoke:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a Gurkha Expedition while I was out cleaning up some leaves.

Can't really go wrong with a Gurkha.


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I enjoyed a nice mild Casa Torano Torp while enjoying a nice mild day off this afternoon.

Then I had a Sol Cubano Maduro Toro sitting in my boat out in the garage, while rigging up some rods for tomorrow on the river. Decent smoke for the money ($1.80 on Cbid), and better than the SC Cuban Cabinet I had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a Ghurka Legend along with a tawny port. Excellent cigar and excellent port. Good pairing.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

On Thursday afternoon, I had a La Aurora Sublimes Tubo, a Panatela at 5" x 38. Small in size and mild, but its flavor can rival a lot of cigars bigger in size. Price is decent as well.

Last night, after the big meal and drinks, I had a H Upmann Corona Major Tubo from 2002. Good flavor and even burn, except I had to re-light it several time. If it wasn't for the flavor, I would ditch it and grab something else, like a Montecristo No. 4 from 2004.

Right now, I am smoking a H. Upmann Grande Tubos Maduro. Won this from CBid back in 8/06. Although it's a Maduro, its wrapper is not very dark, more like a brownish color. Here's the link to the original bid:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=372342


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed this fine Ashton Maduro Andy gave me yesterday with a cup of Starbucks Christmas Blend Coffee










SMoked this on my way home from my gf's place this morning... very very good smoke. This was also from Andy.. the brother knows how to drop some bombs.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked the Villager 1888 last night for review.......


Bob, I'll get this to you by the end of the day....PM me your email addy if you don't mind.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Perdomo Lot 23 natty on the ride to work this morning.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a Ramon Allones Stan gave to me..... nice and smooth

Thanks Stan!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Perdomo Champagne with morning coffee. Tonight, I will try the 10th Anny Maduro.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked my fav, RP Edge Maddy with a couple of Makers Marks on the rocks. :smile:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> I had a Perdomo Lot 23 natty on the ride to work this morning.


Smokin one now.. spicier than I remember :hmm:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

H. Upmann #2 tonight.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Went with the always good DP black :smile:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a Cuaba Exclusivo , Nov 05,....FRIGIN AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I've heard and read some good reviews about La Unica Cameroon cigars by the Fuentes. Since then, I've been looking around for them, and found a few places that have these, but a box of Belicoso costs around $150, comparable to a box of good Cuban. Since I don't want to buy a box of cigar I haven't try, I stop pursuing this particular line, but kept my eyes open. 

Then, at the beginning of November, Darlene from Tampasweetheart called to see if I am interested in a Hemmingway sampler that includes 2 Short Story Natural, 2 Short Story Maduro, and 2 Between the Line. Needless to say, I bited and added a La Unica Cameroon sampler, a Belicoso, a Churchill, a Robusto, and a Torpedo, along with a Diamond Crown Sampler.

Well, these cigars have been in the humidor for over three weeks. I can't wait any longer. I removed the Belicoso from my humidor this morning and let it sit at room temperature.

After wife and kids went to bed, I torch the Belicoso. All I can say is WOW. A damn fine cigar. Sharp, even burning, thick cloud of smoke, sweet, smooth and creamy, flavors including cocoa, roasted nuts.

Now, I know why it costs so much. And, I just found out Bonita Smoke Shop has the Belicoso at $116.90/box. I may have to get a box after I make room in one of my coolers.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a Perdomo Reserve Cameroon... nice medium morning stogey with a cup of some Starbucks Estima...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Corojo on the ride home and later was a Tatuaje Havana VI.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking another Serie V Maddy...... mmmmmm


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I also smoked a oliva v during the games today....



Sun grown though..not the maddy..


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonite, on my last day of freedom, I smoked a Ghurka (Silver Edition), very good smoke! I didn't want to put this one down, smoked it down to the nub with a couple of Hacker Pschoor's.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a El Rey del Mundo Conmemoracion Tubo Maduro.

Appearance looks good, wrapper is dark, oily, and smooth to the touch. The draw back is the cigar feels a little spongy-underfilled, and somewhat angular-not round.

Flavor is pretty good, and burn is even. I pull this one from a cooler after 20 days. I think it needs more humidor time, and shows potential with aging.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a RP Cuban Blend.


----------

